# How to Mohawk??



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

When I roach Beau's mane I cut the entire thing off (do this WELL before show season!). Then, as the mane grows out, it will stand up at first. During this time I "sculpt" it and put a bit of an arch in it to accentuate his neck. After this, you just need to trim it up every now and then, but it will remain "mohawked" (roached).


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

My Beau said:


> When I roach Beau's mane I cut the entire thing off (do this WELL before show season!). Then, as the mane grows out, it will stand up at first. During this time I "sculpt" it and put a bit of an arch in it to accentuate his neck. After this, you just need to trim it up every now and then, but it will remain "mohawked" (roached).


that sounds VERY brave, but what if i roach it...and it doesn't grow enough? do you think i could just keep thinning the top until it wasn't as heavy? or is that a big no-no. my poor horse, gets stuck with all the hairstyles


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It won't stand up properly unless you roach it - the existing hairs are trained to lay flat, you need to start again. 

I roach for shows and we have had a break - one boys Mohawk is about 3 inches long, my mares is about two inches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Roaching is the only way unless you start training his mane to stand straight with either hair gel or spray, but that could cause his hair to get dry. 

I roached my mare's mane in September and now its about 5inches long. If you roach now you'll probably have a nice looking Mohawk by May.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

agree with the roaching and starting over. did it to my older mare in november and we have some headway  about 1/2 inch give or take. we had tried early last may to do it the way your suggesting and we used gel ,etc and it didn't help so we started over lol


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess you could get some good hair gel and make it stick up that way, but I doubt that would be to great for the horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I might roach my horse's mane before I leave..... it'd be cool to come back and have it a mohawk! Though it's be really bad rain/fly protection..


----------

